# little astro van



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Picked up this little guy from one of our regular customers.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Good looking van.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I used to work out of one of them awhile ago. They serve their purpose.


----------



## dyneser (Jul 26, 2011)

I love my astro. It's a little trooper. Nice snag.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I used astros for years,great vans. First one ,which I still have but dont use cause I needed 4wd when I moved to colo, is a cargo van with only front seats and I added racks etc. The second was the family van converted to a work van for my crew.Yup we replaced that van with another astro which my daughter drives.Easy on gas, easy to park,last a long time.Too bad they dont make them anymore.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Right on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

clean and readable wrap.

do you let your guys take the vans home 24/7?

nicely done.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just a couple of guys can take them home.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Great looking addition to the fleet. How many lettered vehicles do you have on the road currently? I love the branding


----------



## Burt White (Nov 8, 2009)

That is nice


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Aaron will have a fleet of work vehicles soon. Very happy for the success you are seeing.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

many paperhangers I know are very unhappy those are no longer made.

You are lucky and smart.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

Very durable workhorses and they typically come with a price premium as a result...We were doing volunteer relief (post Isaac) work a few weeks ago again and in Kenner, LA, there's a dealership that carries exclusively Astros, Safaris and a few Econolines from fleets.

Nice van!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

wje said:


> Great looking addition to the fleet. How many lettered vehicles do you have on the road currently? I love the branding


Just 6


----------



## jimmy_123 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thats the same size as our large vans in uk  

Nice van btw. :thumbsup:


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

6 on the road and you found 6 painters with licenses that were insurable.I think I felt the earth move.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

kmp said:


> 6 on the road and you found 6 painters with licenses that were insurable.I think I felt the earth move.


You are in paint company paradise. A nickel for every time I hear how great a painter you are...but no license, or restricted because of being a boozebag.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> Just a couple of guys can take them home.


Aaron this question has nothing to do with your van. I noticed your website name doesn't have your company name in it. By doing that, has it helped you google ranking? I was thinking of doing the same because it has your key words right in your domain name.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I Don't know if it has helped? I really don't know how to determine that. Although I did speak with our website designer and he said that having your website name different than your company will not hurt.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

kdpaint said:


> You are in paint company paradise. A nickel for every time I hear how great a painter you are...but no license, or restricted because of being a boozebag.


I won't hire anyone who doesn't have a valid Florida drivers license


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

aaron61 said:


> I won't hire anyone who doesn't have a valid Florida drivers license


:thumbsup:


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I am looking to pick up another one, do you mind saying how much you paid for it, mileage, and year? They seem kind of overpriced in my area on craigslist.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

$4,000/154,000/2004


----------



## woodfairy (Mar 4, 2013)

Very nice set up. I have a 2011 F 150 that I use. Since I'm a small company (one person) I bought the Ford pickup. I've had vans in the past and found them to be a favorite target of thieves. I put a topper and ladder racks on the truck and haven't had any problems yet (fingers crossed).


----------

